# auf Bild auf Server verlinken + Seitenaufbau?



## haseltine (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe zwei Fragen:

1. 
Möchte z.B. bei ebay in der Beschreibung eine Verlinkung zu meinen Fotos auf meinem Server machen. Habe aber keine Ahnung wie dies funktioniert. Habe folgenden code eingeben und bekomme aber nur das jpg-Symbol (kein Foto) angezeigt:

<img><http://www.birgit-bayern.de/images/Kefir1.jpg></img>

2. 
Habe eine weitere Homepage erstellt, die aber in Italien nicht vollständig angezeigt wird. Die untere Hälfte der Seite wird einfach nicht aufgebaut. Dies kann ich mir nicht erklären.

http://www.kunzetellap.eu

Die Homepage ist mit Frontpage 2002 erstellt und wird hier in Deutschland ganz normal angezeigt. Was ist in Italien anders, bzw. was kann ich beim Erstellen einer Homepage beachten, damit sie weltweit angezeigt wird. Das Frontpage bereits durch ein neueres Programm ersetzt wurde, weiß ich. Dachte aber, dass ich trotzdem mit diesem Programm arbeiten könnte. Was gäbe es sonst für Alternativen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus -  Haseltine


----------



## Iches (15. Juli 2007)

1. <img src='Dein Link' alt='' />

2. Die Seite wird wahrscheinlich in Italien genauso aussehen, nur kann es sein, dass der andere Benutzer einen anderen Browser benutzt.

Alternative 1: Lerne HTML (was eigentlich am besten ist)
Alternative 2: Benutze sowas wie Dreamweaver oder Golive (ich kenne mich in diesen Sachen aber nicht aus, deswegen weiß ich nicht welches besser ist.)


----------



## Maik (15. Juli 2007)

Hi!





```
<img src="http://www.birgit-bayern.de/images/Kefir1.jpg" alt="..." />
```

 Kann ich jetzt nicht viel zu sagen, da ich nicht in Italien sitze.


----------



## haseltine (15. Juli 2007)

Wahnsinn, vielen Dank. Hat sofort geklappt und die Bilder werden auch sofort angezeigt.

Das mit dem Seitenaufbau weiß ich auch nur vom Geschäftsführer. Keine Ahnung was das für einen Hintergrund hat, bzw. welches Betriebssystem diese verwenden. Ich dachte eigentlich schon, dass eine Homepage immer so angezeigt wird, wie man sie erstellt. Nur wenn der Bildschirm halt kleiner ist, gibts nen Scrollbalken. 

Na ja, werde sehen, ob hier ein User ist, der mir in dieser Theamtik weiter helfen kann. Da ich gerade eine weitere Homepage erstelle, möchte ich vornherein Fehler ausschließen. Und eine Seite, die im anderen Land nur teilweise aufgebaut wird ist für mich ein gravierender Fehler.

Gruß Haseltine


----------



## Maik (15. Juli 2007)

Vermutlich wird es am verwendeten Betriebssystem und Browser liegen, dass da Darstellungsfehler im User-Agent auftauchen, unabhängig davon, dass die Seite von Italien aus besucht wird.


----------



## dynamic-art (15. Juli 2007)

Zum Thema GoLive oder Dreamweaver würde ich den Dreamweaver empfehlen. Persönlich finde ich GoLive zwar besser, aber mit der Übernahme von Macromedia hat sich Adobe ja leider entschieden GoLive nicht mehr fortzusetzen.
Also wenn es von Hand nicht geht: Dreamweaver hat mehr Zukunft.


----------

